# [S] simplere 3D effekt mit Corel PP



## Purplered (28. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

hier gabs mal ne anleitung für nen simplen 3d effekt mit einem internen Corel PP effekt tool.

da musste man viele quader übereinander zeichen (im effekt fenster) dann das ganze etwas räumlich drehen (immer noch im selben fenster) und letztendlich ergab sich nen cooler 3D effekt

kennt einer diese anleitung oder den effekt in corel?

DANKE
Purplered


----------

